# Hashimoto's Hypothyroidism Pregnancy



## TuShoes (Dec 3, 2010)

I would love to here from someone who has Hashimoto's Hypothyroidism and had multiple miscarriages before diagnoses. I've been trying and I just found out that I have Hashimoto's Hypothyroidism and the doctor is talking me into trying again but after so many miscarriages I need to know it worked for someone. It seems too good to be true that synthroid 100 mcg once a day is the answers after all I've been through. Thanks

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/20/6/1529.full.pdf

http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/91/7/2587


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TuShoes said:


> I would love to here from someone who has Hashimoto's Hypothyroidism and had multiple miscarriages before diagnoses. I've been trying and I just found out that I have Hashimoto's Hypothyroidism and the doctor is talking me into trying again but after so many miscarriages I need to know it worked for someone. It seems too good to be true that synthroid 100 mcg once a day is the answers after all I've been through. Thanks
> 
> http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/20/6/1529.full.pdf
> 
> http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/91/7/2587


TuShoes.................................welcome!!! How do you know for sure you have Hashimoto's?

What lab tests have you had? I am so sorry for your miscarriages and your tremendous loss. I think there is more to this than meets the eye.

Is this the first time you have been put on Synthroid? How long have you been taking it?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi TuShoes,
I am also sorry to hear about your losses. Good for you for continuing to try and seek answers. 
Although I have never been pregnant myself, I do have a friend who had a miscarriage and was put on synthroid through her second pregnancy. She had a healthy baby girl. I am not sure what her diagnosis is, possibly just slightly hypothyroid. I have read that hypothyroidism can be a factor in miscarriage, and thyroid levels need to be a little higher in pregnancy. 
I hope the synthroid helps!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

It is suggested for hypo women to get their TSH between 1 and 2 for best results in pregnancy, that is, if your miscarriages were due to thyroid.

Once your levels are there *try again*, you just might find success.

Good luck!


----------



## TuShoes (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you I am sooo happy I found this board. And can I say wow I didn't think I would get an answer. Thank you so much for responding. It's nice to know someone hears me .

I started synthroid on 10/27/10 and I just took a TSH blood test today.

Here are my test Results..
10/31/10 -- Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies results 600 (normal <35IU/ML)-- TSH 2.80
4/3/07 --- TSH 1.87
11/21/06 ---- TSH 1.66
:hugs:


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

You might have done both test a tweak too soon. After starting new and/or with each med. (synthroid - T4) dose change , it takes about or between 6 to 8 weeks to absorb in the system, 12 weeks for fullest absorption, for best test results. You are just shy of 6 weeks.

10/31/10 TSH still need improvements for conceiving. Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies is on the high side but nothing they can do about it, but will need checking during pregnancy to help the doctor determine whether the baby may be at risk of thyroid dysfunction since thyroid antibodies can cross the placenta and cause hypothyroidism (or hyperthyroidism) in the fetus or newborn.

With your blood test and med. dose changes go low and slow so you won't over shoot your goal level. This could cause a ping pong effect and take forever to reach your goal. Meaning, don't be in a hurry and rush things. Do test between 6 to 12 weeks with each med. dose change and go low with doses and work up slowly when necessary. You'll get there.


----------



## TuShoes (Dec 3, 2010)

TuShoes said:


> Thank you I am sooo happy I found this board. And can I say wow I didn't think I would get an answer. Thank you so much for responding. It's nice to know someone hears me .
> 
> I started synthroid on 10/27/10 and I just took a TSH blood test today.
> 
> ...


** My test results for 12/7/10 was 0.04


----------



## TuShoes (Dec 3, 2010)

GD Women said:


> You might have done both test a tweak too soon. After starting new and/or with each med. (synthroid - T4) dose change , it takes about or between 6 to 8 weeks to absorb in the system, 12 weeks for fullest absorption, for best test results. You are just shy of 6 weeks.
> 
> 10/31/10 TSH still need improvements for conceiving. Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies is on the high side but nothing they can do about it, but will need checking during pregnancy to help the doctor determine whether the baby may be at risk of thyroid dysfunction since thyroid antibodies can cross the placenta and cause hypothyroidism (or hyperthyroidism) in the fetus or newborn.
> 
> With your blood test and med. dose changes go low and slow so you won't over shoot your goal level. This could cause a ping pong effect and take forever to reach your goal. Meaning, don't be in a hurry and rush things. Do test between 6 to 12 weeks with each med. dose change and go low with doses and work up slowly when necessary. You'll get there.


Now i'm realing wondering if we done the right thing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TuShoes said:


> Thank you I am sooo happy I found this board. And can I say wow I didn't think I would get an answer. Thank you so much for responding. It's nice to know someone hears me .
> 
> I started synthroid on 10/27/10 and I just took a TSH blood test today.
> 
> ...


TSH is steadily coming down and that is a very good thing. How are you feeling?

Has doc done FREE T3 and FREE T4 at all?


----------



## TuShoes (Dec 3, 2010)

lavender said:


> Hi TuShoes,
> I am also sorry to hear about your losses. Good for you for continuing to try and seek answers.
> Although I have never been pregnant myself, I do have a friend who had a miscarriage and was put on synthroid through her second pregnancy. She had a healthy baby girl. I am not sure what her diagnosis is, possibly just slightly hypothyroid. I have read that hypothyroidism can be a factor in miscarriage, and thyroid levels need to be a little higher in pregnancy.
> I hope the synthroid helps!


That's great news.. It give me hope. Thank you


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

TuShoes said:


> ** My test results for 12/7/10 was 0.04


Wow! What a difference. Now you are toooo low. See what I mean about over jumping level goal and ping ponging. Low and slow with dosage and test. You might have to start from beginning - square one. But be patient, you eventually get there if it is done correctly.

I want to hear about a baby!!! eventually, in the near future!


----------



## TuShoes (Dec 3, 2010)

Andros said:


> TSH is steadily coming down and that is a very good thing. How are you feeling?
> 
> Has doc done FREE T3 and FREE T4 at all?


Free T4 on 4/3/07 was 1.14

I have no idea what it was when I was tested on 10/12/10

They did change my synthroid to 88 mcg and said as far as they are concern I can try to get pregnant.

I feel fine. I'm not as tired and I seem to be happier. I'm hungry ALL the time so I eat a little more but healthy food cause I want to get pregnant.

I still wish I knew if I should try to get pregnant. :sad0047: I'm a little afraid and I'm sure if I can bounce back it was pretty hard the last time.

Thank you so much.


----------



## TuShoes (Dec 3, 2010)

GD Women said:


> Wow! What a difference. Now you are toooo low. See what I mean about over jumping level goal and ping ponging. Low and slow with dosage and test. You might have to start from beginning - square one. But be patient, you eventually get there if it is done correctly.
> 
> I want to hear about a baby!!! eventually, in the near future!


You were right the Doc changed my Snythroid to 88mcg and I have to test again in 6 weeks. It's all new to me and I hope I can get a handle on all this information. I think a basic Thyroid Function test should be standard.

Thanks again for helping me. arty0009:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

TuShoes said:


> Free T4 on 4/3/07 was 1.14
> 
> I have no idea what it was when I was tested on 10/12/10
> 
> ...


I can feel the disappointment in your post, and I am so sorry that you have to go through this. As far as getting pregnant, You know yourself best. Sometimes, the body needs time to heal and regenerate before it is ready to support another life. I am sure you are afraid of another miscarriage as that has to take a lot from you physically and emotionally. Eating good food and addressing your thyroid are all steps on the right path. Keep doing that, make your body a good home for a baby to live in, and I think you will know when the time is right!


----------

